# Suzuka Manga



## slickcat (Aug 31, 2005)

-


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, even the animes way ahead of the manga. Kinda sucks.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 31, 2005)

i heard that the manga has gone all the way to at least chapter 74. well thanx anyways
seeing chapter 00 is the samw as seeing the anime eps.1.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

slickcat said:
			
		

> i heard that the manga has gone all the way to at least chapter 74.


Yeah it has, but I dont know of any one else who has translated it.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 31, 2005)

well even its raw ,it s okay


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmmm....I dont know, never looked, but if any one else knows post it up cause I wanna know too.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright, nice job man, thanks alot.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 31, 2005)

thanx a bunch too


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Jan 9, 2006)

yoyo, anyone know where i can grab the suzuka manga? pref. as a site where i just click next page (cos im lazy haha)

i just finished the anime, hoping the manga had a diff ending


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks lingz ^^


----------



## Nyquist (Jan 16, 2006)

has suzuka manga up to chapter 40 that you can read online viewer without having to dl it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 18, 2006)

If you look on lurk they have up to chapter 88 now. Anyway how are people finding the manga?


*Spoiler*: _chapter 88_ 




That new girl is so damn annoying. For some reason when she is around Yamato acts like a complete idiot. Honestly what the hell is he thinking. Suzuka has been really cool lately. Hopefully this new girl won't stay in too long.




Just noticed the mangaka likes to keep to a certain style, look at these two pics:


*Spoiler*: _W's_ 










*Spoiler*: _cross over_ 









Remind you of anyone?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 18, 2006)

Gah, thet look so similar


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah it's crazy isn't it.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 18, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If you look on lurk they have up to chapter 88 now. Anyway how are people finding the manga?



Thanks!  



> Just noticed the mangaka likes to keep to a certain style, look at these two pics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _W's_
> ...




Wow.


----------



## olaf (Jan 18, 2006)

What is this manga about? I like this covers that were posted here so I might look into this manga.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Even Honoka is in the second one!


*Spoiler*: _honoka pic to compare to_ 









Those pics weren't from Suzuka, they were manga's by the same mangaka. It's just the characters look very similar.



			
				manga news said:
			
		

> Akitsuki Yamato, 15 years old, moved to Tokyo to enter high school. He?s now staying at the public bath house managed by his aunt! What was supposed to be the start of a normal life is now ?heaven and hell? in this public bathhouse and women?s dorm! One guy in a forbidden ?flower garden?!? Something has to happen... it?s inevitable!


 
That description is terrible! This manga is about a girl who likes high jumping and a guy who likes her. Basically it's how their relationship develops.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 89_ 




Well Yamato realised in the end thankfully.

I wondered what they were gonna do now that Suzuka and Yamato are together, introducing a rival for Suzuka was probably the thing I was dreading. I dunno I just felt they could have been a bit creative and done something more than that. Ah well have to see how it turns out.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 19, 2006)

You didn't upload that all yourself did you AmazinG? Anyway good to hear from you man, you reading Suzuka too?

Also, call me Blue lol, BlueCheese is too long....


----------



## Stylez025 (Jan 19, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If you look on lurk they have up to chapter 88 now. Anyway how are people finding the manga?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter 88_
> ...



Yeah the mangaka made them very similar. Someone should start a Cross Over thread if there isn't one yet. Its a very good manga.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 19, 2006)

Haven't read it but I plan too.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 19, 2006)

i read whatevers available of cross over...it seems like a MEH so far...but thats only because its more focused on sports than romance like suzuka...plus its basketball...cant compare it with slam dunk and real though....

thanks amazinG for uploading those...i really needed 88 and 89 since i stopped at 87...and that new girl is really annoying and the mangaka introduced her totally out of the blue...i would have like to have hashiba interfere with suzuka and yamato...but whatever...im gonna read it anyway


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 19, 2006)

Use IRC it is by far the best for manga. Go here


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 19, 2006)

yay...i was looking for that site too...thnx blue...


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 23, 2006)

suzuka ch 90 - here

quite interesting. =]


----------



## Lingz (Jan 23, 2006)

Ohhh yeah, chapter 90 is a really amazing chapter indeed.


*Spoiler*: _chapter 91_ 




This is another good chapter I must say, I liked how Suzuka and Yamato both confessed how they fell in love with each other at first sight, sweet


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 23, 2006)

> Ohhh yeah, chapter 90 is a really amazing chapter indeed.



The way it was done wasn't how I expected it to be. XD

*resists urge to click spoiler*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 90_ 




Good now I hope he isn't an idiot again.


----------



## pakku (Jan 23, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _chapter 90_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah unfortunatly I have to agree with you


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 25, 2006)

suzuka chapter 91

Gaara


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 91_ 




Seems like an inbetween chapter between storylines. I wonder how they will move on the story from here. Still, slightly suprising that Suzuka said she liked Yamato from when she saw him.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I suppose it will involve Yamato turning into a bumbling idiot.  Maybe they'll do a track & field event/competition?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah maybe it would be cool to see Yamato in a competition again.See if he can do anything different now that he is with Suzuka.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Damn man. I can't even remember what chapter I stopped to. =/

How far is Animescans with it btw? Last I got from them are chapter 40 but I've read past that on their forums.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Perhaps we'll see Arima if there ever is a competition.




@PL: The latest ch that Animescans has is ch 80

You can get the rest up to ch 91 on IRC. Gaara


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

^Thanks for the info. But yeah I haven't been on lurk in a while. I always seem to get their channel wrong for some reason at times though.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 25, 2006)

You know what? Someone posted d/l links to the recent chapters (75-89) on page 1 of this thread. 

I forgot! 

Nice avy, PL, but it looks...suspicious.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 25, 2006)

lurk's channel is on irc.irchighway.net, the channel is #lurk. Link for you here


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> You know what? Someone posted d/l links to the recent chapters (75-89) on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> I forgot!



Thanks for the heads-up. ^^



			
				Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> Nice avy, PL, but it looks...suspicious.



Suspicious? I no not what you mean....



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> lurk's channel is on irc.irchighway.net, the channel is #lurk. Link for you here



Yeah I tend to get it mixed up. Thanks clearing it up. _*bops self on the head*_

I gotta visit the ichigo channel some time soon too.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 25, 2006)

Haha yeah it's on the same server, the channel is called #ichigodebate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 25, 2006)

Ah sorry Leon, I missed you. Cos mainly it's people from UK or Scandanavia in there most people were in bed. What's Canaan about anyway?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh, that's one of my old nicks. I had to go register the name I always use (prince_leon). Took so damn long but changing email addresses got the job done.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 27, 2006)

chapter 92 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Still unclear where they are taking it next, I hope there not running out of ideas.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 93_ 




I think it's cool there fleshing out Yuuka's character a bit more. She is no longer the side character that wants to just have fun.


----------



## Zedaine (Jan 31, 2006)

anyone know where i can read chapters 41 and up online?


----------



## Zedaine (Jan 31, 2006)

ummm sorry but how do you enlarge the image so that the text can be read??


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you using IE? Hover your mouse around until a box appears somewhere in the upper left corner (??) and click it. Damn, I haven't used IE in ages.

If you're using Firefox, just click on the picture to resize it.

-edit- I could be wrong about that IE thing. >_>


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2006)

You can turn off automatic image resizing in IE if you go to tools > options. Then click on the advanced tab. Scroll down under Multimedia uncheck Automatic image resizing.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet in the near future arima gets interested in suzuka. it just seems there there have been some hints towards that


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah I certainly wouldn't be suprised by that either.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder where the story is headed now. Is the focus gonna be on romance or sports?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 4, 2006)

Well despite the sport element (and Honoka) it has always been about Suzuka and Yamato's relationship, I cant see that changing.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 7, 2006)

hmm i guess you're right. but i wonder what else the relationship has to offer. you think honoka or yui or even hashiba will pop back into the scene blue?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 7, 2006)

I think they will always be there, but not a major role.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 12, 2006)

the plot's pace seems to have really come to a stop. i hope i don't lose too much interest because i really did enjoy this manga. please get interesting again. chapter 94 was soooo...


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Well it looks like their trying to combine romance and sports. I know what you mean about the chapter though, it's not really going any where. I hope it doesn't get too predictable.


----------



## pakku (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, he (Seo, the author) missed his opportunity to end things, now he's running on fumes...

Time to jump ship, guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah it is starting to seem like the manga should have ended already.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 13, 2006)

hopefully crossover isn't a duplicate of suzuka. but judging from chapter eight, it looks like it's headed down the same path

*Spoiler*: __ 



two girls that really resemble suzuka and honoka seem to have taken an interest in the male character. at least that appears to be the case



seems like the author is running out of ideas.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 14, 2006)

Well there's some scans here, plus there's some d/l links on the first and second page of this thread.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I don't know any sites. Sorry mate. Try IRC?


----------



## nyjets10 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh man I've never used bittorrent before.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah you really need to know how to use IRC and Bittorrent. IRC especially for manga.


----------



## nyjets10 (Feb 15, 2006)

Now I just need chapter 81 + but the link on page 2 won't work.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

read the valentine's day special? i thought it was actually pretty good and had a few laughs although it has nothing to do with the main plot. still it was refreshing to say the least and rekindled my interest in suzuka a little.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Was that the volume 6 omake? I'm not really a fan of omake's.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

i don't think so. from my understanding, it was a valentine's day special from 2005. you supposedly need to read it in order to better understand this upcoming chapter which also must has something to do with valentine's day. who knows i'm a little unclear as well but i don't think it was an omake.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Ah, where did you get it from then?


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

the little picture and the long arse text...

it's in the animesource forums. came out this morning


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Ah I see, yeah that was quite funny. They could have developed Miho's character a bit more I think.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah definitely. i think miho could be a pretty cute character if the author tries. hopefully the upcoming chapter is funny as well. the yamato look-a-like was hilarious with his predictions of who akitsuki was.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol yeah. Although what is with Miho's obsession with Yamato, I mean how old is she now?


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

haha he is her prince remember. isn't she only like a year or two younger? she's way cuter than shiho from mai hime in my opinion. but yeah she's still pretty kiddy. i smell harem - suzuka, honoka, hashiba, miho, yui. haha


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you think all of them like Yamato?


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

i think so. which one of them do you see not liking him? suzuka duh. honoka duh. yui either liked him or she was just a tease. miho got jealous. and hashiba had that remark about how she had akitsuki on her mind and she was relieved when he stopped calling asahina by her first name. obviously the only ones for sure are honoka, asahina, and maybe miho but you get that feeling sometimes ya know?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not convinced Hashiba ever completely liked him. Maybe a little but never enough to get with him or anything. To Miho he is more like a brother in my opinion. She was just sort of being protective when she got jealous. But perhaps that was because she knew he would never get with her.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah i guess you could say that. but it felt like hashiba spent way too much one on one time with yamato to be just good pals ya know. yasnobu doesn't spend that much time with him. and hashiba's always making him eat out with her. but yeah i guess only asahina and suzuka.

btw have you read crossover? i saw your post about it and checked it out myself. it's like a clone of suzuka except about basketball in my opinion.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

haha sorry yeah that's what i meant. uhh... oh animescans is doing crossover. they only have 8 chapters out but i think i might as well quit while i'm ahead. i think the art isn't even as good as suzuka. the only difference is that the main character is a happy optimistic guy. still it looks like two girls resembling suzu ad hono fall for him in the latest chapter. unoriginal.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, there is so much out there to read. Having something that is so similar to another series just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

agreed. but man is it lonely and boring waiting around and looking for something good. anyways, so what was the point of having yuuka in the spotlight the last few chapters? i was really thrown off by that. it couldn't have just been to intruduce mr. shoe salesman. for a sec i thought she was gonna join the akitsuki bandwagon.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the mangaka just run out of ideas.


----------



## nyjets10 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm already caught up with suzuka manga now. Waiting for more crossover chapters to be scans.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think the mangaka just run out of ideas.


that must be the case
@nyjets: you're gonna read crossover? well if you really like it then i guess... it just felt to repetitive for me but to each his own


edit: btw ch 95 just came out
*Spoiler*: __ 



once again it was kinda disappointing but oh well


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah it's a bit like these are fillers for an anime lol. They aren't moving the story along at all.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

haha i know. who woulda thought there'd be manga fillers? suzuka is sputtering to a stop. we should get out and just roll it off a cliff haha


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I will keep reading in hope that it gets better.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

haha so you still have some hopes for this? i guess i do too but man my expectations have fallen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Lol well if I had no hope I wouldn't still be reading.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

haha i gotcha there. i'm pretty stubborn about giving up half way no matter how crappy things get. i always think that there's a chance for some reason. very bad at gambling


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I don't give up on things half way usually.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

seems like you and i are the only ones left in this thread. everyone else must have given up. haha


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep lol got fed up with it already.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

i think the people that made the anime were pretty smart to end where they did. i thought they were stupid at first but kudos to them


----------



## nyjets10 (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually I still haven't given up. That thought never came into my mind. But I'm getting impatient with crossover taking so long. Oh well complaining won't help translate any faster.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah they made the right decision.


----------



## Gene (Feb 19, 2006)

Might as well post here since I'm reading it. Currently on chapter 43 of the manga so far. So far the only differences I see between the anime and manga is the nudity.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I don't like that about it either.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

i didn't really mind the nudity but i don't think it did anything for the manga, it was kinda just thrown in.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I didn't see the point to it.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

i guess it was just the author demonstrating his abilities to draw cute females and provide the reader with some eye candy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Bah, I just don't like that kind of thing.


----------



## Gene (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm still waiting for Asahina to be shown without her clothes on.....


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

haha i was just speculatin who knows?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool, now downloading.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hmmmm yes, well this is definately more interesting. I wonder what the reason is.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 26, 2006)

well that was actually interesting. my interest level just shot back up a little.

*Spoiler*: __ 



can't believe that asahina's going to america



i'm amazed that the author found a way to extend the plot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Is kinda a copy of Ichigo though don't you think


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 26, 2006)

man i never thought of that. yeah it really does!


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah well that's ok if it's done well. At least they are doing something with the manga rather than pointless chapters.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah but i hope it doesn't take too many ideas from others. i'm happy but i'm also slightly annoyed that the manga's gonna keep going on. that didn't make sense huh?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 26, 2006)

No I get what you mean. But hopefully this arc will be good.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah me too. hopefully the old characters come back into the picture sometime otherwise it'd get boring if it focuses solely on yamato and suzuka, in my opinion that is.


----------



## thevassago (Mar 5, 2006)

The manga sure become interesting 

*Spoiler*: __ 



But don't you think, their seperation is a bit impossible. Unlike Ichigo %100 main character is Suzuka here. If they become apart we cannot see much Suzuka action. I think cancelling is also not probable, because Suzuka spend lots of effort to the preperations. By the way am I the only one who irritated to Suzuka? I don't think she is a good girlfriend. Akatsuki tries hard but we never see Suzuka try to make the relationship better. She only knows criticizing Akatsuki.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 97_ 




I dunno she got better lately. I can understand her wanting to go, keeping it a secret was a bit stupid though. I think she probably will go. The one thing I am fearful of though, is that we just see her leave then a time skip, they get back together, then it ends. I can think of a few manga's that have done that and I just think it's a bit rushed. If she is gonna go then at least let us see some of the pressures of that, not just a huge time skip and everything is ok.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah i would hate a time skip. timeskips are stupid and only sometimes necessary like in the case of love hina, that was appropriate i felt. hey but how bout those color pages eh? those were nice. And i think hashiba is way cooler than suzuka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Time skips are just an easy way to end a series, but I think they rarely provide good endings.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

i suppose you could say that. i guess authors are just afraid of making a good thing go sour by dragging it out. And in a lot of cases, readers just wanna know what happens in the future cuz nothing particularly noteworthy is expected to happen in the present. most of the stuff i've read end up wit time skips so i guess i've grown a bit accustomed to them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I know it's cos so many end with timeskips that I think they have become a little annoying. I just find sometimes when there done the ending is rushed.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah i def hate rushed endings, they make no sense. i guess authors just run out of steam and creativity and are like "screw this let's end it."
anyways
*Spoiler*: __ 



if suzuka does go overseas



then that would seem to be the end of the manga don't you think? what else would happen? i can't see yamato hooking up with another girl. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe honoka pops back into the picture as a more self-confident girl. or maybe hashiba starts hitting on akitsuki.


 that might be interesting. who knows.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 5, 2006)

No I don't think so. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I doubt we will see barely anything of while Suzuka is away. I can't see Yamato being interested in anyone else.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



but if you say that suzuka does go away and yamato takes no interest in other girl




then a time skip is almost certain. i can't think of anything else taking place.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 8, 2006)

sweet! s.o.s. should have their scans ready by  the end of the week too.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 14, 2006)

hey everyone chapter 98 is out! grab it now. interesting


----------



## thevassago (Mar 25, 2006)

[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_24​_LQ​_[438242AC].avi
 You can every release of suzuka here


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 9, 2006)

haven't been here in a while. suzuka's up to chapter 101 now ladies and gents


----------



## Carthage (Apr 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Yui is starting to steal away Yamato's concern for Suzuka...
Did you guys catch that sentence of ch 101... something along the lines of:
"Yamato is beginning to realize similarities between Suzuka and Yui... but that's just the beginning"
I don't like the sound of this -.-  Could it be a foretelling of another Yamato-Suzuka fight/break-up?




Oh, btw... this is my first post on this forum.. ever! but it seems like this thread is kinda... dead
In my opinion this series deserves more attention that it gets (posts are rare regarding this series, even on S.O.S's forum...  ) it's currently one of my faves  
I guess I chose a bad time to make my entrance...


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 10, 2006)

I talk to nalex about it elsewhere, that's why we don't post so much here. Anyway, I don't really like the manga at the moment. It's very predictable. No where near the quality it was before.


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 10, 2006)

haha yeah where were you before when me and blue were actually liking this series. come to Jef if you ever wanna talk


----------



## Carthage (Apr 10, 2006)

I was probably liking the series too haha... just I never got around to posting...


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 12, 2006)

lol have you seen the anime? if so what'd you think?


----------



## Carthage (Apr 12, 2006)

I liked it...

Considering it was a low budget production, personally, I can overlook the fact that the animation quality slipped from time to time.

I originally only watched the anime to listen to the soundtrack to liven up my manga reading experience and it succeeded to do that and more.

The ending would leave a non-manga reader aching for more though (I don't know what I'd do if I wasn't able to get a hold of the manga >.<).  I was spared that feeling since I already read way past where the anime left off in the manga.  I might just be biased in favor of the anime due to this but nonetheless, I enjoyed it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 13, 2006)

I think the anime stopped at the right time personally.


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 14, 2006)

haha yeah me too. when i watched it i kinda did yearn for more but now in retrospect i think it was the right decision.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah we still read it I just talk to nalex about it elsewhere.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 22, 2006)

Had to come back to life sometime.

Suzuka - 115 RAW

Just one thing...  damn   I really... REALLY wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 22, 2006)

You think something's gonna happen next chapter? :S Yamato has fucked up way too many times. xD

I stopped reading since ch 98 I think, and I picked up everything until now.


----------



## Aether (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool ....but it's a raw =/



> Yamato has fucked up way too many times. xD



Yea makes me hate him almost


----------



## Aether (Jul 22, 2006)

I like Yui better than Suzuka because of her personality. Suzuka gets on my nerves sometimes... and yea I kinda miss Honoka.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 22, 2006)

No, no ULs necessary. Thanks though. 



> Yeah Yamato is a bit on the idiot side, but he has a good heart. Tell me one person who didn't commited mistakes in his/her first relationships, and i'll give ya a cookie.



Haha, not hating him for it. I'm just saying it's likely to happen. Maybe Seo will surprise us this time  You know, so it gets complicated and whatnot.

Series needs more Miki >.>


----------



## Raptor (Jul 22, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> I like Yui better than Suzuka because of her personality. Suzuka gets on my nerves sometimes... and yea I kinda miss Honoka.



Suzuka isn't a bad girl, but her personality is hard to deal with.   If i have to say it somehow it would seem that she's scared of feeling things afraid to be hurt.  the problem is that to protect herself she hurts everyone else. 

Yeah I miss her too  

I hope she makes a comeback.



			
				Jaime Lannister said:
			
		

> No, no ULs necessary. Thanks though.



Ok.  U should try to get them tough.  the story gets better.  



			
				Jaime Lannister said:
			
		

> Haha, not hating him for it. I'm just saying it's likely to happen. Maybe Seo will surprise us this time  You know, so it gets complicated and whatnot.



Well despite the fact that Suzuka is first a Romance manga, it is also a Harem one.   So I expect tough times with girls for pimp Yamato. 



			
				Jaime Lannister said:
			
		

> Series needs more Miki >.>



Miki personality is great.  I love her character.  She kinda reminds me of Satsuki from Ichigo 100% but she has a lot more deepness in her character.   It looks like she want to feel things and to act on them but doesn't do, 'cause of her friendship.   A great friend.


----------



## nyjets10 (Jul 22, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Yeah Yamato is a bit on the idiot side, but he has a good heart.   Tell me one person who didn't commited mistakes in his/her first relationships, and i'll give ya a cookie.



Kind of agree there except suzuka was his second relationship.
Haven't seen Honoka in a while , what was the last chapter she appeared on before going M.I.A


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> The anime is part of the manga. it just reaches where they become a couple.
> 
> The manga is way better
> 
> Where? in lurk. U need to know mirc tough.


 
I dissagree. It should have ended where the anime ended. All the stuff since then has been really poor. The quality has gone from the series its just being dragged out.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 23, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I dissagree. It should have ended where the anime ended. All the stuff since then has been really poor. The quality has gone from the series its just being dragged out.



Well at the end it's up to each one liking.  I think it's getting better.  Specially with the last twist.  However it's up to each one.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2006)

But it just doesn't make sense anymore. Why when Yamato is so serious about Suzuka would he just forget her birthday? Then they just tell us way after it happens. Suzuka is now acting stupidly beyond belief. She clearly cares for Yamato but then just goes, oh by the way I'm leaving tomorrow not in a months time. What kind of person does that? It's gotta end with the two being together, they got together and now they are just dragging it on longer.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 23, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> So your saying that the mangaka was obligated to do that cos thats the norm in the genre? Yeah suffering and confusions ok, but we had that, they got through it and were together. The true story is about Yamato and Suzuka getting together it was always about them and then they did it. It just seems bizarre that they chose to throw it away like that.



Not exactly.  it's up to each one how to do it, but think about it for a while.  Different geners have common characterisitcs. I'm not really familiar with the genre names, but u'll get the idea.

In DB (I hate this one) One Piece or Naruto, It's the hero of the story against evil.   He might lose sometimes in the way, but he'll eventually reach the top and his dreams.   

In Romance, it's always suffering and a happy ending.  the author want to show us how many things they passed to reach their endings so they can live hapily ever after.

U can even see that in books.  Lord of the Rings for example is a story of good against evil.   Good might fail a few times, but continues his jorney and eventually wins.   Even if the ending is not what u expect the base is the same.

Romance is something strange.   Even in the 19 century the Romantic authors, always did that.   Suffering all the time, and at the end, sometimes a tragic, or sometimes a happy ending.  the idea is to show the "hard" road they have to take to reach that point.   Be it happiness, be it sadness.  

This are just 2 examples.  of course there are more, but I don't have them in my mind right now.  there is a base and they follow that base, with almost no exception to it.   

Of course, if someone changes that stereotype, great.   But people are way too used to them.   I would be happy to see a change but the base is that, and Suzuka follows that base as well.


----------



## DKFize (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I dissagree. It should have ended where the anime ended. All the stuff since then has been really poor. The quality has gone from the series its just being dragged out.


I disagree, I think both the manga and anime should have ended when Honoka and Yamato were dating.     ..Seriously though, I hate Suzuka, she's a beeetch.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Not exactly. it's up to each one how to do it, but think about it for a while. Different geners have common characterisitcs. I'm not really familiar with the genre names, but u'll get the idea.
> 
> In DB (I hate this one) One Piece or Naruto, It's the hero of the story against evil. He might lose sometimes in the way, but he'll eventually reach the top and his dreams.
> 
> ...


 
But they did that, they went through the hard times and got together. So why continue? Just dragging out the series to make more money from it.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But they did that, they went through the hard times and got together. So why continue? Just dragging out the series to make more money from it.



Well if we look at it like that, a LOT of series have been dragged on for quite a long time.   DBZ was a fine example.  Doraemon which is for kids has if i recall right 2000 episodes or so.  Inuyasha, wich was so great and now is so bad... and the list goes on and on and on.

At least Suzuka still has a lot to give.  The idea isn't just to get toguether but to grow up.  Both of them are still very childish in many ways.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2006)

Well DBZ was terrible because nothing ever happened. I really don't see what Suzuka has still to give. I know its a manga but it's not really believable anymore. The overall quality of the series would have been better had it stopped where the anime stopped.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well DBZ was terrible because nothing ever happened. I really don't see what Suzuka has still to give. I know its a manga but it's not really believable anymore. The overall quality of the series would have been better had it stopped where the anime stopped.



Well DBZ can be sumarized: weak, get ass kicked, train, kick ass, if someone dies no worries, the db bring you back.  repeat 4 times for like 300 episodes.   

Until now I haven't seen any believable manga anyway.  U might feel that it came to an end, but what can I say to you if that's how u feel?  I still think it has a lot to offer.   I also believe that, like everything in life it deserves another chance, and a bit of time.   I like how it is now.  The "happily ever after" thing is not something i really believe, but I won't go into details there. 

I just know that trying to become a couple with someone is a lot easier than to mantain it.   I guess that's the point of this manga in the end.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I know that, but they didn't even try to maintain it thats what I don't like. They worked so hard and took ages to get together and then they just act such idiots when they are actually together. To me thats just ridiculous.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I know that, but they didn't even try to maintain it thats what I don't like. They worked so hard and took ages to get together and then they just act such idiots when they are actually together. To me thats just ridiculous.



So ur telling me u didn't made mistakes in ur relationships?  Everyone does things like that, it's just that we don't know everyone story.   Specially when talking about teenagers it's all about learning.   

The hard way obvioulsy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2006)

Of course, but I don't ignore my girlfriend or tell her the day before I'm leaving or anything completely stupid like that. Everyone makes mistakes but if they truly cared for each other why would they be so stupid? It doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Of course, but I don't ignore my girlfriend or tell her the day before I'm leaving or anything completely stupid like that. Everyone makes mistakes but if they truly cared for each other why would they be so stupid? It doesn't really make sense.



Different people, different ways.  I am different than you and you are different than your closest person.    Every trait, and every different personality have things that u can't even imagine.

Specially by talking about human nature.  a wise man once said that there were 20 types of woman in the world.   a wiser one said that the first one nly meet 20 women in his life.   

That's how it is


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess were not gonna agree on this. Oh well.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I guess were not gonna agree on this. Oh well.



Hardly.  But the way you talk, the conviction, and most of all education is praiseworty.  I can't say the same about everyone around.   It's been a pleasure.  

It's been fun. reps for you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2006)

Haha yeah, I'm not one to really drop a subject I guess. You like a lot of romance anime/manga then?


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Haha yeah, I'm not one to really drop a subject I guess. You like a lot of romance anime/manga then?



Not really, i'm a jack of all trades.  I like to read a lot, that's all.   I like Suzuka, but there are many more of many different geners...  Hellsing is one of my favorites for example.  

U?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't have a particular genre I like either. Favourite anime series is probably FMA but then favourite manga is harder.... I really like Beck and Nana, both are still ongoing though.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I don't have a particular genre I like either. Favourite anime series is probably FMA but then favourite manga is harder.... I really like Beck and Nana, both are still ongoing though.



Really?  I tried beck but didn't really liked it.   Dunno why the story is... lame, at least to my liking.   

Too bad helsing is just once a month!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2006)

How much did you read of it? 

Also to make it so were not going completely off topic. What do you think Yamato will do about Yui?


----------



## Raptor (Jul 28, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> How much did you read of it?
> 
> Also to make it so were not going completely off topic. What do you think Yamato will do about Yui?



Sorry for the late response 

read wich one? Beck?  the first 2 chapters.  

About Yamato and Yui... I have the feeling that Miki or someone else will come in.   if it doesn't happen, he'll stop her there.  He's not the kind of guy to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2006)

He's gotta stop her hes surely not that much of an idiot. I hope not anyway.

You can't judge a manga off 2 chapters surely lol.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 28, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He's gotta stop her hes surely not that much of an idiot. I hope not anyway.
> 
> You can't judge a manga off 2 chapters surely lol.



Yeah, he's an idiot but a good one 

I usually do.  in most cases if it doesn't interest me from the beggining I don't read it at all.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2006)

But 2 chapters is hardly anything a lot of good series take a little while to get going. 

If Yamato doesn't stop Yui then I have lost all hope for him and he will become one of my least liked characters in all manga.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 29, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But 2 chapters is hardly anything a lot of good series take a little while to get going.



That's true.   However it just doesn't get my attention, no idea why.



> If Yamato doesn't stop Yui then I have lost all hope for him and he will become one of my least liked characters in all manga.



Well, as long as he doesn't act like Manaka from Ichigo 100% it's ok


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2006)

Haha yeah but Manaka was just an idiot passively for 3 years. He couldn't make up his mind, Yamato made up his mind early about Suzuka but then didn't stick to it.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 29, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Haha yeah but Manaka was just an idiot passively for 3 years. He couldn't make up his mind, Yamato made up his mind early about Suzuka but then didn't stick to it.



If I recall right it was Suzuka who dumped him, then how can you say that he didn't sticked to it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2006)

Cos he got with Honoka.


----------



## nyjets10 (Aug 1, 2006)

Chapter 116 just release, can't wait to see what happen.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 1, 2006)

Yamato is really pissin me off right now.

I'll admit I get joy out of watching Suzuka cry, but dammit YOU DONT MAKE YUI CRY!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 8, 2006)

See more dragging on, now they bring Honoka back


----------



## Aether (Aug 8, 2006)

Honoka was going to appear someday since she said she would return. I bet he's going to hurt her too


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Seo Kouji is probably concentraing on Cross Over more now.


----------



## Aether (Aug 8, 2006)

He's doing both of them at the same time? I just looked at it and the character look almost exactly the same.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, story is quite different though. It's more a sports manga, basketball being the sport.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 10, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> See more dragging on, now they bring Honoka back



Well Honoka has always been my favorite girl. 

I've heard of Cross Over, but didn't knew both had the same author...


----------



## DKFize (Aug 10, 2006)

Honoka is back!?!?  Sweet justice..wait no, Yamato will only end up screwing things up again.  Grr...


----------



## Raptor (Aug 11, 2006)

DKFize said:
			
		

> Honoka is back!?!?  Sweet justice..wait no, Yamato will only end up screwing things up again.  Grr...



Well he actually did a few good things this last chapter.   He's a dumb guy but he has a good heart.

Besides making Yui cry!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2006)

Yui deserved it, I can't stand that girl.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 14, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yui deserved it, I can't stand that girl.



Well she aint really a bad person, I can sort of understand when you want something or someone that badly.  You simply stop thinking and just act.


----------



## tommyrt (Aug 17, 2006)

I think Yui's intentions were pure, as in she wasn't selfish in wanting to get "H" with Yamato, but. But, Personally, I also think Yamato did the right thing, although it made Yui cry. 


If he did have sex with her, but inside he still liked Suzuka, Yui is going to end up hurt a lot more than Honoke.. and that would seriously be bad. Yamato is learning from past experience.

However... Yamato really should have answer her after she says , 'Can we still be friends..' 

Keeping things obscure can hurt Yui very badly..

Oh, and nice meeting you guys ! I'm also a Suzuka fan! Name is Thomas~


----------



## Wiegraf Folles (Aug 21, 2006)

Definitely <3 Suzuka manga... it's unfortunate that they've stopped printing it... anyone know when it will resume?


----------



## Raptor (Aug 23, 2006)

Wiegraf Folles said:
			
		

> Definitely <3 Suzuka manga... it's unfortunate that they've stopped printing it... anyone know when it will resume?



They didn't   It's been make by youseerumblescans.  I have it till the last ep.

Aren't you the guy who asked that at animesuki too??  

And where's ep 118 

Edit:   Here's episode 118.  Great 

Suzuka - 118 RAW

Summary:


*Spoiler*: __ 



First they met and part their ways.  after that Yamato is practicing but when it's over, Honoka meet him and handles him a bottle of water, and they go togueter.  She knew about Suzuka's departure, but not about the breakup until Yamato admitted to it. Or more correctly, Suzuka's dumping him. 

An interesting reaction: She actually teases him a bit - until she eventually runs against a pole.

Later, she get's a call and both part in their own ways.




The dream girl is back


----------



## Aether (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for that  Nice chapter and I also noticed that the water was called sweat xD


----------



## Raptor (Aug 23, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> Thanks for that  Nice chapter and I also noticed that the water was called sweat xD



No problem at all.   Too bad there aren't many fans of this manga  

Tsukasa  

nice avi


----------



## Aether (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks again   xD Tsukasa is my favorite girl out of all the manga series I've read.
 Yea I wish there were more fans out there. I think it's Suzuka's personality that turn them off to this series


----------



## ricc (Aug 24, 2006)

Haha that Honoka, right into the pole


----------



## Mori` (Nov 6, 2006)

this thread needs a bump, especially with the advent of an attempt to pimp it


----------



## Gene (Nov 6, 2006)

I guess I'll start it up then.


*Spoiler*: _126_ 



Anybody else a little disappointed with the appearance of another girl (Yamato's childhood friend)? Bad enough Honoka and Yui are gone... 

Bring back YamatoxSuzuka already!


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Nov 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato needs moar Miki, not his childhood friend who rejected him. >__>

Actually, anyone but Suzuka is fine.


----------



## Gene (Nov 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah. Yamato should get with Miki at least once in this manga. I was expecting that to happen over the timeskip. But instead he stayed single. >_>


----------



## Mori` (Nov 6, 2006)

I concur with missing Yui, I thought she was really sweet (and looked hellova cute) even if she was overly forward and Yamato probably made the right decision.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was rather surprised to see another girl show up, I'd also been hoping for a bit of Miki action instead =p, interested to see how Asahina acts from here on. 

I'm still shipping for yamato x asahina...and I really want to see Hattori get into a proper pairing for some reason o_O


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Nov 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 







> I was rather surprised to see another girl show up, I'd also been hoping for a bit of Miki action instead =p, interested to see how Asahina acts from here on.



I'm sure Suzuka will provide some sort of mental anguish for Yamato. =p I was hoping for Miki action too.



> I'm still shipping for yamato x asahina...and I really want to see Hattori get into a proper pairing for some reason o_O



If Hattori actually ends up with anyone, I guess it's gonna be Miki.

I'm not a Miki fan. Really


----------



## Mori` (Nov 6, 2006)

Jaime Lannister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





XDDD that sounds about right, Yamato is never seems quite unless he's being mentally screwed by one thing or another 



> If Hattori actually ends up with anyone, I guess it's gonna be Miki.
> 
> I'm not a Miki fan. Really



how can you not be T___T, she's like the only girl in the series who's done nothing stupid and she has that lovely red hair =p

I could see her and Hattori ending up together, mainly as they seem to be the ones who are sort of put together due to their friends pairing up.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 6, 2006)

They are just prolonging the inevitable...


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2006)

raw for 127 is out @ rsf

Mod. This guy is well versed in Ando's teachings


*Spoiler*: __ 



so she's the girl yamato originally wanted to do the firefly thing for?


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 8, 2006)

wow i used to think that only blue and i talked about this lol. 

but yeah like blue said, only a matter of time until


*Spoiler*: __ 



 yamato and suzu get back together. the other girls are just fan service/eyecandy or whatever. the manga is entitled "Suzuka" isn't it?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2006)

nalex43 said:


> wow i used to think that only blue and i talked about this lol.
> 
> but yeah like blue said, only a matter of time until
> 
> ...



hehe I've been a closet reader =p then kira mentioned doing a Suzuka pimping project and i figured i'd help out with that, then figured if i was helping i might as well discuss as well =p


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Nov 8, 2006)

nalex43 said:


> wow i used to think that only blue and i talked about this lol.
> 
> but yeah like blue said, only a matter of time until
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, the mangaka could somehow make it interesting instead of Akitsuki undergoing mind-rape constantly. 

I mean, he's been O_o and ;__; and T__T and ?_? and X_X during the recent chapters



			
				`moridin said:
			
		

> so she's the girl yamato originally wanted to do the firefly thing for?



Yeah, I think she was the first one he propositioned. He failed with the whole firefly thing, right? 

/can't remember clearly


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 8, 2006)

hopefully if this manga is to continue much longer, something needs to happen whether it be track meets or something. 

the author can't just keep on introducing girls. it's getting ridiculous lol. they just keep popping out one after another like rabbits or something


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Yeah, I think she was the first one he propositioned. He failed with the whole firefly thing, right?
> 
> /can't remember clearly



yeah, he gave suzuka the flower with the firefly in it but said that last time when he tried there were no fireflies there. Then in the flashback we see him trying to give her the flower with no fireflies in sight


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Nov 8, 2006)

moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So that means the only one he's gonna score with is Suzuka? :S

/putting his firefly in the flower, symbolism, etc

What about all the other girls?


----------



## Gene (Nov 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _127_ 



As cute as Saki is, there are enough cute girls who like Yamato already. I won't be surprised if we see his aunt next in line. >_> Actually that would be rather interesting.  

Though I did feel bad for Yamato when all the women ganged up on him during dinner. xD


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 8, 2006)

ahh what the hell!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 if that's all that new girl does and then leaves...god that'd be stupid


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok, I just finished marathoning this manga all today. First off let me say that I like this manga, its good. However, good manga usually have a tendency to bring out some emotion in me (if I dont like a manga I generally dont care). The main emotion that the last few volumes gave me is anger. Damn it pisses me off so much. Pretty much everything from the moment Suzuka said she was leaving for America to the most recent chapter 127 has pissed me off. I'm sorry, but at this point Suzuka's reason for going better the the best damn reason imaginable for her to even begin to redeem herself to me. If Yamato gets back together with her I will loose all respect for him too (although I agree that its inevitable that they will get back together and that pisses me off even more -__-). Yamato can get together with pretty much anyone else and I will be happy. Sakurai, they make a cute couple. Yui, hell yes (she better not be gone for good and come back to the manga *shakes fist in the air*). Miki, sure. Heck even this new girl is fine. Heck, even Yamato and Hattori would be better then Suzuka and I hate yaoi XD As long as its not Suzuka (again, I know I'm hoping for the impossible considering the name of the manga  ). She really needs to be put in her place  I actually liked her character too before the America thing. Its just that her behavior towards Yamato was just unforgivable...

Sorry for this little rant. I just finished the manga and had to unload all that XD Again, dont get me wrong. I like the manga and enjoyed reading it for the most part. Just wish Suzuka wasn't such a bitch 

/rant


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG 127, talk about serious headache. I would flip having a room full of people talking trash to your face. better yet I slapp the sh^t out of them.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 15, 2006)

lol but yamato and suzu are surely gonna get back together. otherwise she wouldn't have re-entered his life. and the manga would be called suzuka.

but yeah if an entire room of girls was talking trash about me, i'd ax murder them...xDjust kidding. i'd cry and run


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 15, 2006)

nalex43 said:


> lol but yamato and suzu are surely gonna get back together. otherwise she wouldn't have re-entered his life. and the manga would be called suzuka.



Ya, I've pretty much already accepted that they will get back together eventually. However I don't have to like it 

Although, as long as she admittes fault for all the crap she pulled and sincerly apoligizes and trys to change I think I can accept it again. It's a long shot knowing her, but a guy can hope cant he?


----------



## Gene (Nov 15, 2006)

*[YouSeeRumbleScans] Suzuka 128*

It's out.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 15, 2006)

No no no no no no no no and no. Did I mention no? 


*Spoiler*: _ch. 128_ 



and here I thought things might just change. If Yamato just drops everything and picks a school just because Suzuka is going there and breaks his promise with Saki I'm going to be mad. Is it to much to want to see a little growth in Yamato's character? -__-


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i'm hoping he gives her the boot like she did to him when she went to the U.S. but i won't expect anything


----------



## kickass240 (Nov 21, 2006)

*just into it!!!*

hi does any one know how much of the manga is left to go before the end. And what is ur say on the anime of suzuka?????


----------



## Gene (Nov 22, 2006)

*[YouSeeRumbleScans] Suzuka 129*


*Spoiler*: _129_ 



Yamato's soon going to break another cute girl's heart. Argh.


----------



## Gene (Nov 29, 2006)

*[YouSeeRumbleScans] Suzuka 130*


*Spoiler*: _130_ 



Good bye, Saki. T_T


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _130_ 



That was fast...Saki is already gone XD I was hoping she would stick around seeing as some of the other female characters have been MIA lately (what happened to Yui and Miki? )

Anyways, now I'm pissed at Yamato  I've said it once and I will say it again, is it to much to hope for at least a _little_ bit of character growth from him this past year? But no, Suzuka mysteriously comes back out of the blue after breaking his heart and he goes right back to fawning all over her and basing his life around her whims. I was really hoping for Yamato to tell Suzuka off or something and maybe have Suzuka do some chasing of him this time around seeing as she is the one who broke it off with him in the first place -__-

and WTF was up with Suzuka. She wanted to go to America because Yamato said she looked cool high jumping?!?!? Lamest excuse ever!!! I've been waiting for that huge, perfect excuse that will magically make up for all the crap she did going to America and THIS is what I get? There sooo better be more to it then that....-___-

Oh well thats the end of my rant I guess...at least for this week >_>


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Nov 29, 2006)

Techno said:


> *[YouSeeRumbleScans] Suzuka 130*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _130_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



;__;


That was fast. 




Series needs more Miki

*broken record/skipping CD/etc*


----------



## blueblue (Dec 3, 2006)

It looks like all of the side characters are pretty much used up. The two college girls arent in college anymore. Yamato's friend and miki arent going to the same school. My guess is the mangaka is going to make a new character, probably a male who likes suzuka. Or he could use Arima or Yui.


----------



## Tsumoro (Dec 3, 2006)

Ugh kinda annoyed at this manga at the moment. Yama and Suzu ordeal is just irritating me. I am of the mind set that they should be together yet I do not like the fact that Suzu has been a major pain to him. Its like 'enough' is enough now... your either together or your not together its that simple. God forbid what will kill it for me is that you find out in the years absence shes been going steady with someone in the US or something and he follows her back to be with her... That be it for me, I would call it a day. This kinda story only works for me if shes been single like Yama for a year otherwise in my manga eye shes cheated on him and beyond forgiveness. 

I suppose good manga's are those that make you get all angsty and deep with it, but seriously... give Yama a break ya know.


----------



## demonjinn (Dec 24, 2006)

Yo..just recently got hooked on the manga  just finished chapter 13 >< any link recommendations?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 3, 2007)

Can some one tell be what volume and chapter the Anime left off on?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody!?!?


----------



## Gene (Jan 4, 2007)

The anime ended at chapter 72.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 4, 2007)

Thankyou techno,, aslo what vol is after chapter 111?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 4, 2007)

Some one needs to talk to the writer though. I like Suzuka; nice romance, tension, violence, etc.. But Yamoto needs some balls for goodness sake. I mean every time some one bitches about something he says he's sorry, some one needs to tell him that no one likes people who always apologize.


----------



## Gene (Jan 4, 2007)

Chapter 111 is a part of volume 13, so the next volume would be 14.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 4, 2007)

What is the latest volume out?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks man, I'm on chapt 100 now. After 111 I'll download vol 13. For a 3 year-old you sure are helpful.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hasn't this exact scene been done like 3 times already? >_>


----------



## Hikaru (Jan 14, 2007)

This manga started out great then it got disappointing fast... Don't know what the writer is thinking.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2007)

New Chapter just came out, Techno will probably have a link.


----------



## Gene (Feb 1, 2007)

*[YouSeeRumbleScans] Suzuka_136.rar*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad they didn't drag this out. The manga has a chance of wrapping up soon now. I wonder if Yamato and Suzuka will advance to the next level now that their back together.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 1, 2007)

Any untorrent DLs.  



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't approve of this; he practically forced her in this relastionship. She knows that this is bad for her  and will only lead to another break-up. He is still immature and this manga is starting to look like I's and Ichigo 100%.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 1, 2007)

Things seem to just keep getting worse -__-


*Spoiler*: _136_ 



Well atleast Yamato gets some points this chapter for *FINALLY* telling Suzuka to her face what her problem has been since the beginning of the relationship. She desperately needs a reality check -__-

However Suzuka looses even more points this chapter (ya, I didnt think that was possible either...) for more of her completely irrational bitching about problems SHE created in the first place. "Boo whoo, I have all this pressure on me even though I am the one who puts it all on my self. Boo who, you just don't understand me even though I change my personality ever 5 seconds and never talk to you about how I am truely feeling. Boo who, why wont you be patient with me even though I am being completely irrational about everything I ever do." Ya, I feel so sorry for her -__- If I was Yamato I would have slapper her back >_>

I really hope they finish up this manga soon. With all this crap recently I'm beginning to forget how much I actually liked the manga during the first half


----------



## Gene (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry. I already deleted the file off my computer. You can keep checking UCRumble's site here. They usually upload their chapters for DD there and 136 should be up soon. Unless someone else would be kind enough to do it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't says it's forced. Yamato knows Suzuka likes him, but Suzuka just thinks if they have a relationship it will just be like before and end. Thankfully Yamato cleared everything up so the manga can move on now. 

I haven't read I's, but Suzuka isn't a good comparison with Ichigo 100%. Sure they're both romance mangas, but the lead males are different. In Ichigo, Manaka has a choice between 3 females and is pretty much indecisive throughout the whole manga not knowing who he wants to hook up with. In Suzuka, Yamato has only one girl in mind and knows what he wants. Though both mangas have a tendency to drag out the story. >_>


----------



## JoshY (Feb 4, 2007)

ok, the whole break up was kinda stupid..
sure, forgetting her birthday get's u mad.. but u know he had other things to worry about.  kind of just pissed me off..

goodbye side characters? where are you?

um, i don't get why she said "you have to be more patient with me".. are you kidding me? uguu (^_^)...

here's hoping for more character development now they are dating again.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 5, 2007)

Agreed to the side characters, it's like it's just thhose two in the manga.

I think he needs to look at his other options.


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Miki's reappearance.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 5, 2007)

I want the romance to keep going between both of their best friends.
Blonde hair guy and red hair girl.


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2007)

I kinda find the blonde hair guy annoying. I'd rather Yamato pair up with Miki at least once in the story since all Yamato and Suzuka do most of the time is fight.

But seriously where'd Miki go? It's like she died all of a sudden. ><


----------



## Bishop (Feb 5, 2007)

Who is she? Is she the restaurant girl or the red haired one?


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2007)

Miki is the red-haired girl. Yui is the girl from the restaurant.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 5, 2007)

Yuri disappeared, was she just a fill in? And Maki belongs to the blond guy...Yeah he's kind of annoying.


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2007)

Yui!  

Yeah she was pretty much used to help create a barrier between Yamato and Suzuka. It's a shame they took her out.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 5, 2007)

I like her more than ashida, they can't just leave that part unfinished. We have to know what happens with her father and all. Who she fell in love with,etc


----------



## JoshY (Feb 5, 2007)

i got the feeling miki liked yamato too.. that chapter when yamato was trying to figure out  if he should call asahina by her first name.

along with many other references.

I understand why the author did the quick fast foward 1year.. since the manga is called suzuka after all.. but i would not of minded if yamato and miki hooked up for a little bit or something! seems all he did was do track


----------



## Six* (Feb 6, 2007)

Techno said:


> I'm still waiting for Miki's reappearance.



Suzuka 137 out


----------



## Bishop (Feb 6, 2007)

Is the blond headed guy in it?


----------



## Six* (Feb 6, 2007)

nope. was mentioned though.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Six said:


> Suzuka 137 out



Would you be so kind and share 137 ^_^


----------



## Bishop (Feb 9, 2007)

was the blond in it also?


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2007)

He was only mentioned I think. He didn't make an appearance in this chapter.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 9, 2007)

BAH! Chapter 137 was boring...


----------



## Bishop (Feb 18, 2007)

Chapter 138 is out.

Notmuch to say on this chapter except the fact that Yamato's friend ges him into sticky mind sets.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 3, 2007)

I cannot wait for 141 on Yamato's reaction to that he got in. ^^


----------



## Bishop (Mar 3, 2007)

141? Why that one? did 139 and 140 secretly come out with out telling me they did?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, I would like the chapters in scan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Yes, I would like the chapters in scan.



I'll PM you the links via PM now.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Mar 4, 2007)

can anyone make a link to where I may get 139-140 and possibly 141.


----------



## Gene (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll pm you the links for 139 and 140. 141 isn't out yet.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 4, 2007)

I must say, I don't like Suzuka with Yamato. Or rather I don't think Yamato is on the level of experience and maturity to handle Suzuka. I mean after 140 chapters he is still a sissy.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to say chap 139 - 140 weren't anytnhing to special, which make me think if this manga is losing its luster.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

Man I've read until 141. I kinda like the manga, but there's not a single main character I like. Especially Suzuka, how shallow can a girl be? 

"oh he's good at track now I may start liking him"
"oh now he doesn't put as much effort in it as before I think he sucks now
"oh he's suddenly fully into it again I must react with a blush"

-_-


----------



## sundis (Mar 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Man I've read until 141. I kinda like the manga, but there's not a single main character I like. Especially Suzuka, how shallow can a girl be?
> 
> "oh he's good at track now I may start liking him"
> "oh now he doesn't put as much effort in it as before I think he sucks now
> ...



Well high school students are retarded like that.

But yeah hard to take her seriously when she's so shallow.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Man I've read until 141. I kinda like the manga, but there's not a single main character I like. Especially Suzuka, how shallow can a girl be?
> 
> "oh he's good at track now I may start liking him"
> "oh now he doesn't put as much effort in it as before I think he sucks now
> ...



Yeah, it is kind of a turn off if you are a guy. I really liked the manga until the repetition of Suzuka's behavior became highlighted. I want Akatsuki to leave her ass or get over her, plus the last few chapters have made this manga look like a cliche "romance" manga.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

And those two don't seem to know each other at all. They don't know shit about their respective pasts, they barely talk about random daily things etc.

Then there's honoka who decided to become a MODEL of all things, the probably most superficial profession one can go after.

What the hell are they doing anyway? Model, Runner, Jumper... what's after that? They're gonna be past their prime quite fast and then what do they have? What are their perspectives besides that?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> And those two don't seem to know each other at all. They don't know shit about their respective pasts, they barely talk about random daily things etc.
> 
> Then there's honoka who decided to become a MODEL of all things, the probably most superficial profession one can go after.
> 
> What the hell are they doing anyway? Model, Runner, Jumper... what's after that? They're gonna be past their prime quite fast and then what do they have? What are their perspectives besides that?



I'm sure the story won't follow them after their respective prime. You know why Akatsuki became a runner. Suzuka is a good jumper and can get somewhere in life, she isn't good with relastionships is all. And Honoka became a model because of her best friend introduced it to her and in alot of 'romance' mangas some random girl becomes amodel. This manga isn't good with depth; we as readers know nothing intruging about the main characters and this manga shows no future direction. It's basically just a big tease with some sports involved.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

But I still read it :/

It's AkItsuki, plz. He's not the same as the organisation in naruto -,-


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 27, 2007)

I think the anime stopped at the right time.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

This reminds me, I have downloaded the anime and yet to watch it -_-


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww well sooorrryyy, Akitsuki..

I didn't like the anime but it did it's job.


----------



## ricc (Mar 27, 2007)

144 ended funny as hell


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

144 is out on scans? wait, 142 is out on scans?!


----------



## Athrum (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah but the raws are out, just make a summary


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

Is 142 scans out yet?


----------



## Six* (Mar 27, 2007)

^
they been out for quite a while now..


----------



## ricc (Mar 28, 2007)

*[CU​_BLITZ]Suzuka​_143.zip
[CU​_BLITZ]Suzuka​_144.zip*


----------



## Gene (Mar 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol suzuka got groped xD


----------



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey, spoiler that , we scan readers don't need to know the furture....


----------



## Gene (Mar 28, 2007)

lol sorry bishop

you can get a DD for 144 @ Here 

You have to register first but it's an awesome site.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2007)

I said 142 scans. Only scans, no raws like that 144.........


----------



## Bishop (Mar 30, 2007)

What category is it in?


----------



## all-bout-nishino! (Apr 2, 2007)

hi all, new to the forum!  hows it going..well, despite my sn, i love suzuka manga...i'm hooked!  but i'm stuck at ch138.  i cant seem to have any luck with ch 139+ ...can someone help me?


----------



## all-bout-nishino! (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont see a "harem" category.  we're talking about manga pimps, right?


----------



## all-bout-nishino! (Apr 3, 2007)

nvm..i found it, thanks! now, i'm happy!


----------



## Six* (Apr 5, 2007)

145 out! 

[DoubleO7]Suzuka​_145.rar

what can i say? its suzuka afterall


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2007)

RAW:

[Raw-Manga] Suzuka 146

suzuka is... suzuka is...!
*Spoiler*: __ 



agreeing!?


----------



## Gene (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They'll probably end up not doing it. Yamato will be like "It's okay. I can wait. I don't want to force you to do it if you don't want to."


I want to see Suzuka naked so bad. She's like the only female in the manga who hasn't appeared nude yet. xD


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2007)

Gene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know, that's like a law to shounen titles...


----------



## Gene (Apr 12, 2007)

*[DoubleO7]Suzuka_146.rar*


----------



## Six* (Apr 14, 2007)

WAH!!! 147!

they---


*Spoiler*: __ 



actually did it. lol, screw shonen law


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 14, 2007)

link to raw please


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well I couldn't expect that much more but just having them wake up afterwards is kinda lame -,-


----------



## Athrum (Apr 15, 2007)

I've watched the anime and i kind of liked it so i decided to go trough the manga....im on volume 4 right now. I felt kind of depressed because of the lack of quality on volumes 5+


----------



## Six* (May 9, 2007)

149 out! naked suzuka.


----------



## Athrum (May 9, 2007)

Yeah lol, why is she all embarrassed for?! Its not like he haven't seen her naked


----------



## Gene (May 9, 2007)

Argh. They covered up the good parts. ><


----------



## Emaze (May 9, 2007)

*huh?*

Hi and what the?! where did you get ch149 of suzuka from? raw? coz theres no 149 scan out yet.. hooked you see


----------



## Supa Swag (May 10, 2007)

X-T said:


> Yeah lol, why is she all embarrassed for?! Its not like he haven't seen her naked



yeah I'm thinking this is before they...'sealed the deal'. That's the only reason I got for her being embarassed like that.


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2007)

I think it was more of a natural reaction. Especially since they only did it a chapter or two ago.


----------



## kamahl13 (May 20, 2007)

When will 151 be released?? Can't wait for the next chapter!! I predict that something bad will happen during their trip!


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2007)

151 should be out Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 21, 2007)

151, what happened to 150?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 25, 2007)

So where can I get updated, Im still on 138 unfortunately. Sorry for bothering you guys with so much questions


----------



## theshad (May 25, 2007)

Raik!ri said:


> So where can I get updated, Im still on 138 unfortunately. Sorry for bothering you guys with so much questions



You can locate them all by clicking this link.

It has up to 150 on it, the sauna special was released with chapter 150 I believe and I just uploaded that too. I think a staff member needs to make it visible though. I haven't seen a scan of 151 yet.


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2007)

My bad. 150 is the latest. I was thinking of the sauna chapter when I said 151.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 25, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info guys, really appreciate it


----------



## Gene (Jun 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah. I finally get to see her topless.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jun 19, 2007)

LOL I LOVE HIS MANGA HAHA JUST CAUGHT UP AFTER 5 months of not reading mangas yay !!


----------



## JebbaChan (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't really been staying too up on the manga anymore, but is true about the latest chapter that: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Suzuka's preggers??!!


  Now I'm just wanting the manga to get over with already!


----------



## Senien (Jun 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, it's been confirmed. It would seem that Suzuka's pregnant now, and from other spoilers, it would seem that she's three months pregnant as well.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jun 27, 2007)

SHOULDA USE PROTECTION


----------



## bigv91 (Jun 30, 2007)

does anyone have a link for 137,138 and 151?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 3 months??! I thought they "did it" two days before 153


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thats what I am thinking, 3 months, didn't they do it like few days ago, few weeks at most?  Oh well sucks to be Suzuka now.


----------



## JebbaChan (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



3 months?!  That's gotta suck your, first time & then your pregnant


----------



## Gene (Jul 7, 2007)

*[DoubleO7]Suzuka 154.rar*

*[DoubleO7]Suzuka 155.rar*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Three months pregnant already. Her dad's gonna go ballistic when he finds out.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 7, 2007)

wow and it is confirmed...he is fooked


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 8, 2007)

He's screwed. Wonder hows he gonna get out of this one.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 8, 2007)

Not in a very good shape... But Sometimes, it gets annoying this author's trend :  Happy for 2-3 chapters, then 10 chapters of doom and tears. Or is it to show something realistic ? Happiness happens less than shit.


----------



## jariroth (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, There goes the happy college life and high-jumping career flying out of the window. If they decide to keep it ofcouse. Can't wait to see the few next chapters!

I have become a great fan of this manga recently...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 14, 2007)

I got into this last week,and I've been enjoying every read so far...
And I can't seem to find Chapter 137-38...
So is the Manga is still ongoing?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2007)

I bet the manga is coming to a conclusion soon, and that they will keep him/her


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2007)

Just finished reading chapter 155...Wow...
I found it weird that there was no mention of _protection_ in _that_ chapter...


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 15, 2007)

X-T said:


> I bet the manga is coming to a conclusion soon, and that they will keep him/her



Thats what i think too.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2007)

Just read 156...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really looking forward to how this plays out.I found it kind of weird that she mentioned the option of an abortion so early


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 18, 2007)

My mouth was wide open when I read that chapter. I dont think Ive ever been that shocked reading a manga before


----------



## tailzie (Jul 18, 2007)

well I started reading this yesterday, ( I couldnt fins the manga earlier) and well IM not al that suprised with you knwo what.   what I do wonder though is


when the hell is the next chapter going to be out, I wanna know what happens  


*gets back to his suzuka coloring*


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 18, 2007)

How many chapters are there currently and what days does it come out?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2007)

FAIK,chapter 156 was the latest one...
Not to sure the day it comes out I usually just check it every few days....


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok thanks anyways!


----------



## kamahl13 (Jul 19, 2007)

loool can't w8 for the next chapter...  
i have a feeling that asahina's faking it..


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

kamahl13 said:


> loool can't w8 for the next chapter...
> i have a feeling that asahina's faking it..


Doubtful,It wouldn't make much sense...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 19, 2007)

Ehhhh Im only on Ch.12 lol. But its SO good!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Ehhhh Im only on Ch.12 lol. But its SO good!!


That's how I felt when I started reading it.
I was reading about 25-30 Chapters a night,until I caught up....


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol Im like reading 2 mangas and watching 2 animes at the same time.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 7, 2007)

the series is getting a little dragging...


*Spoiler*: __ 



i agree in their decision in having the baby...
abortion = bad  
yamato's ass will be fried by suzuka's dad!!


----------



## Lusankya (Aug 7, 2007)

Shit will hit the fan when he meets her dad. Poor guy.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopefully it doesn't drag out and he's meets up with the parents soon.


----------



## Gene (Aug 11, 2007)

Well that happened a lot smoother than expected. =/


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 11, 2007)

i thought the dad would go berserk on yamato...  
but i guess he's okay...


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah,that was unexpected...lol
Anyone have 162?


----------



## Gene (Aug 23, 2007)

Just came out lol

*[DoubleO7]Suzuka​_162.rar*


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2007)

Ha ha,thanks.Just read it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2007)

I knew that teen pregnancy has huge implications on the soon to be parents as well as their families. But damn, even their school has to pay a huge price for their screw up :S


----------



## Mori` (Aug 27, 2007)

Suzuka to End in Weekly Shonen Magazine Issue 42

i.e. suzuka will end in 4 more issues.


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 29, 2007)

At this point it seems like that's most likely to happen though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, She did help him find a job >__>

Let's hope her baby isn't a girl, because if it is, I could only imagine that it would also follow the same story line course as Kare kano


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 1, 2007)

Just read chapter 163,and damn it's ending...><


----------



## shuinz (Sep 2, 2007)

Please show some honoka before it ends =p


----------



## kamahl13 (Sep 2, 2007)

boooo. the manga's coming to a close...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Honoka was going to make an appearance but Yui was a bit shocking. And Kenji being ignored to the very end was hilarious


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 11, 2007)

165 Now...


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 13, 2007)

One chapter more left.


----------



## ricc (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm sure going to miss seeing Yamato fuck up each week, it's been fun.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things are coming to a close in this series. Well, at least they have two rooms to work with for now. 
I still found it kinda odd that Suzuka just now admitted that she loved Yamato. Then again it's Suzuka we're talking about so this should have been expected >_>




I loved the joke page for this chapter 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Suzuka: It all starts from now on... This time with the Three of us. 

Yamato: You mean....You, Honoka and I?

Suzuka: You Bastard


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 13, 2007)

ricc said:


> I'm sure going to miss seeing Yamato fuck up each week, it's been fun.



I second that. He sure knows how to do it.


----------



## jbondsr1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Final Chapter 166 - scanned and upped by me. 

Random C Article

Classic. (Kinda Cheezy too. )
Another one of my favorite series finished.
I'm sad.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, all i can say is The End.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2007)

jbondsr1 said:


> Final Chapter 166 - scanned and upped by me.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for your effort.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 19, 2007)

It's over!  

I liked the ending and the Manga as a whole,one of my favorites...

What was up with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato's cousin wearing her school uniform to the wedding...


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe they just got out of school and had no time to change.

Anyways, I liked the ending. Wasn't expecting anything big so I'm fine with how the way things ended.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2007)

I liked the ending, but the very last scene with Yamato and his cousin leaving out was a bit confusing as to where he was working now xD


----------



## kamahl13 (Sep 20, 2007)

aw crap... The End..


----------



## shuinz (Sep 20, 2007)

the end of a thread tooo


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 20, 2007)

How is the Anime? I might look into it.


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2007)

The anime lacks nudity. :x


----------



## sensaike (Sep 23, 2007)

Anybody knows any other manga like this one? besides 1chigo and love Hina. Ichigo100% was good and love Hina was ok but I want something more like this one.


----------



## Gene (Sep 23, 2007)

Try _Unbalance x Unbalance_. It's a manwha (korean manga) and you read from left to right. o:


----------



## sensaike (Sep 24, 2007)

I checked it. It looks ok but doesn't look like something i would be  into.

I guess Suzuka was unique!...


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

It was a good manga, sad to see it end.


----------



## Batman (Jun 11, 2008)

I can't seem to finish this one. I only have 7 more chapters but its so ridiculous. Maybe i'll power through it one day after a 6 pack.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 11, 2008)

Batman said:


> I can't seem to finish this one. I only have 7 more chapters but its so ridiculous. Maybe i'll power through it one day after a 6 pack.



Can't blame you it's very hard to read when none of the characters are likeable and several of them seem shallow to me. Hope the manga-ka's next work has likeable characters.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 12, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Can't blame you it's very hard to read when none of the characters are likeable and several of them seem shallow to me. Hope the manga-ka's next work has likeable characters.



I thought that it was pretty good except for the ending wich I thought was a bit forced. I agree that most of the characters aren't likeable.


----------



## Batman (Jun 12, 2008)

I hate the female lead soooooooo much. I try not to use canine associated words to describe women but with Suzuka . . .  What a Bitch!! No rhyme or reason to her attitude. And the male lead is just a pansy that doesn't have to be, which makes him twice as irritating.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 13, 2008)

I hate Yamato the most, since he's a stalker type that just doesn't know how to get over being dumped. I also find Suzuka's attitude somewhat annoying a lot of times. I don't know why but I still liked the manga.


----------



## Batman (Jun 13, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> I hate Yamato the most, since he's a stalker type that just doesn't know how to get over being dumped. I also find Suzuka's attitude somewhat annoying a lot of times. I don't know why but I still liked the manga.



Clearly we've been tricked.?


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes Suzuka is a bitch, which makes the doujin's of her being called a bitch while been buttrape even better.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 9, 2008)

I just watched the anime for this and it seems that after looking at 1 chapter of the manga that the 2 are not similar.( i looked at 101st chapter and didnt c it in anime) So can any1 tell me where to pick up the manga or should i just read the whole thing...?


----------



## Majeh (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^^^^^ Some 1 answer plz  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Oct 3, 2008)

its not. the anime ends at chapter 65. I emailed Studio comet about a second season of suzuka and they said they will look into it. I started a petition if anyones interested as well. As for people who say all the characters arent likeable, i have to disagree with you. I love each and every one of the characters and their roles play a part of how real life goes, hence the slice of life title. Ive have a girlfriend with the same personality as suzuka really and all i can say is i wouldnt trade her for anyone else, but thats just me.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 20, 2009)

Am I going crazy or did a Suzuka _part 2_ start?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> Am I going crazy or did a Suzuka _part 2_ start?!



Isn't it just 





> 4-koma manga specials included in volumes of Kimi no Iru Machi


 ?

And that shouldn't be surprising given that Kimi no Iru Machi has paid homage to Suzuka quite a few times in it's own series, especially when Haruto and Eba 
*Spoiler*: __ 



head to Tokyo. 




*Or when you say part 2, are you referring to a continuation of the anime*?


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Isn't it just  ?
> 
> And that shouldn't be surprising given that Kimi no Iru Machi has paid homage to Suzuka quite a few times in it's own series, especially when Haruto and Eba
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol my bad then. I saw a Suzuka 2 chap2 scan at redhawkscans and thought the manga was starting up again...


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I see it has been a long time since any one posted about this manga but after reading the whole 166 chapters in one sitting, I felt the need to comment. I truly did enjoy this story despite its many ups and downs. The characters were all quite well done and true to their designs throughout the narative. The plot was constructed well enough to hold me on the edge of my seat for about 10 hours. It had plenty of moments where I was just pumped and really connected with the characters and their troubles. More important though, I thought it developed some meaningful advice for the audience to hold onto, such as listening to what others have to say or seeing choices in life to the end. I suggest to any one who enjoys Kimi no Iru Machi to pick up this story at some point and finish the whole thing since it will give you a real feel for what the author's style is.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 5, 2010)

In one sitting 

And I think reading Suzuka first would be better before Kimi but only b/c of the Suzuka references in that manga


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2011)

this is a great manga  i just finished it


----------



## Survivor19 (Jan 22, 2011)

Am i the only one having hte feeling they only ended up together because Suzuka got knocked up?
I have no doubts she would dump him again, if not for that.


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2011)

nah. dont think she would've dumped him. they were going good. who knows what problems they would've had in college but no indications of it ending otherwise


----------



## Survivor19 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmmm...
i haven't read that much romance mangas.... but Kare Kano (that i hold as superior and richer story) ends up with guy getting his girl pregnant as well.
Is that common is long-running shoukos?
...
Wll "Misterious Girlfriend X" have chapter "Misterious pregnancy" then?


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2011)

....no really. I've read a few of them and this is the only one in which she got pregnant. It was a nice twist to normal endings.


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 7, 2011)

just finished reading a while ago. good read.  enjoyed it a lot. kinda feeling sad it ended though haha


----------

